

Attended Max Levchin & Peter Thiel: VC in 2011, tonight in SF - hoag

Just wanted to see if any other HN members attended Max Levchin and Peter Thiel's talk tonight at the Commonwealth Club in SF? It was great to finally see them both and hear their thoughts on startups, investing, and the world generally. The three criteria they look for in startups:<p>(1) must be a radical, revolutionary idea<p>(2) with a narrow focus and solution<p>(3) targeting a huge market
======
jwang815
What's a good site to use to discover these events around the bay area?

~~~
hoag
That's a good question, thank you to the reply below. I discovered it when my
friend sent me the invite.

